

Amazon ElastiCache - Distributed In-Memory Caching - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/08/amazon-elasticache-distributed-in-memory-caching.html

======
metabrew
The nice thing about memcached is it's _reliably_ fast. I wonder how amazon's
version compares. Looking forward to the inevitable blog posts that graph
response time of elasticache over the course of a day.

Seems like a good service to offer though. Most sites can benefit from
memcached or something similar.

